# Looking for help finding RENTAL RE agents in Sarasota FL



## Saph (Sep 15, 2022)

We want to spend this winter in Sarasota and I have been looking for rentals, especially close to downtown. I have talked to a lot of RE agents and every single one said they "don't do rentals".

I would really appreciate it if someone could put me in touch with reputable RE rental agent or suggest where I can look.
Please help. Thank you

You can PM if you prefer. Thanks


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 15, 2022)

Try

https://www.city-data.com/

Good luck and welcome to the Forum


----------



## Remy (Sep 15, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Try
> 
> https://www.city-data.com/
> 
> Good luck and welcome to the Forum


I second the city data website. They have forums and you get replies from actual people living in the area. I have posted replies for my town. It's free to join, just make a user name.


----------



## Vida May (Sep 17, 2022)

I would google the name of the city and over 55 housing. This should give you information about the different over 55 communities and then you contact the ones that appear to be what you want.   

Where I live there is a housing crisis and people wanting a place to rent have to get on a waiting list.  It is not uncommon to have to wait 2 or more years to get to the top of this waiting list.   Occasional rents will go up and several people will move out and if a person is lucky they can get into the rental without waiting a long time.


----------



## Saph (Sep 19, 2022)

Thank you all for answering. Posted on City Data. will see if that helps.
thank you very much


----------



## Packerjohn (Sep 19, 2022)

Try "AirB&B.  I used them on my last trip to Alaska.  I have been using these people for over a decade.  I put in Sarasota, Fl for the month of January, 2023 and 1,000 homes came up.  That should give you a pretty good choice of where to rent and you can pick the price you want to pay.  Best of luck, Saph.


----------



## HoneyNut (Sep 19, 2022)

Saph said:


> We want to spend this winter in Sarasota


You could also google for long stay hotels in Sarasota.  I haven't been to Florida but I've been staying in extended stay hotel apartments the past four months in Chicago, Columbus, Buffalo, and Boston, and they are very convenient places to live for a few months.
They are just like a little apartment -- with extra benefits like clean towels, weekly (or biweekly) room cleaning including changing the bedding, and free toilet paper if you don't mind the poor quality type.  But you would need to verify if the appliances you want would be in your room.  All the places I've been have had a full refrigerator/freezer, but only one has had a dishwasher and some have stoves (oven and burners) but others have only had burners (no oven).  Also the laundry rooms are sometimes good but sometimes minimal.  And not all have fitness rooms.  
The prices aren't cheap but also not horrible (for the cities I've visited the monthly rates have varied from $1500+ to $3000, plus large taxes (14-17%) and pet fee, though a couple places I stayed refunded the taxes because I stayed 30 days or more - except here in Boston I won't get any tax refunded because their law requires a 3 month stay to get tax refunded).


----------

